# Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen



## brandungsteufel (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte ja schon oben im Thread Brandungsruten/Rollen angefragt denke aber die Frage war zu allgemein. Deshalb konkretisiere ich mal meine Wünsche. Folgen Ruten konnte ich bei meinen Recherchen finden. Mich würden eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Welcher wäre euer Favorit?


Mitchell MAG PRO Elite

http://www.mitchell-fishing.de/cata...ruten,984/mag-pro-elite-surfcasting,8610.html

Cormoran SEACOR COMPETITION PRO

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk...62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Daiwa Windcast S
Gibt es bei Daiwa nicht mehr auf der Webseite


Dega Conquest Surf / Instructor
Hab dazu aber gelesen das ein ganz billiger Rollenhalter verbaut sein soll der Stress macht, wenn dem so ist fällt die raus. Gilt gleiches auf für die Surf Instructor?

Quantum Surf Detector / World Champion IV

Ich habe auch bei Shimano geschaut, da konnte ich aber nichts unter 250 € finden.

Zu einigen der oben aufgeführten Ruten konnte ich auch Test finden und denke das keine der Ruten schlecht ist. Da ich aber denke das der eine oder andere eine von den Ruten besitzt bin ich auf das Feedback gespannt. Wie bereits schon geschrieben gibt es bei uns keinen Händler der eine gute Auswahl an Ruten hat.

Ich bin eigentlich nur an der Nordsee in der Brandung und eine Rute um 425cm ist für mich ideal von Handling her.

Nehme aber auch gerne weiter Vorschläge entgegen. Bin bei meinen Recherchen aber auch über Pontos, Grauvel und co. gestoßen hier sind die Preise aber ganz schön gesalzen 


Danke & viele Grüße
Brandunsgteufel


----------



## Ra.T (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hallo...,
habe 2 von den Cormoran Ruten.
Der Test von Boedchen ist schon ziemlich wahrheitsgemäß geschrieben. Es sind auch kene Schwabbelstöcke.
Für den aktuellen Preis ca. 170€ das Stück sind es sehr gute Ruten.

Nur eines noch: Die Ruten laden sich sehr stark auf und billige Vorfächer reissen dir beim Einwerfen einfach durch, da die Spannung zu groß wird. Also wenn du sie nimmst, dann must du zwangsläufig auch stabilere Vorfächer basteln oder kaufen.
Billige werden dir, wenn du richtig durchziehst, sofort zerreißen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## brandungsteufel (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hi Ra.T,

habe den Test und meine auch das Video zu der Rute gesehen. Wenn ich Zeit habe mache ich die Vorfächer mit Amnesia selbst, ansonsten greife ich auf die Dega Surf Vorfächer zurück. 

Würdest du die Ruten wieder kaufen oder auf was anderes ausweichen nach deinen jetzigen Erfahrungen?


Viele Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Baum1309 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Servus,

leider kenn ich die Comoran Competition Pro nicht. Ich selbst hab die Competition X, ist aber vom Blank etwas anders. 

Von Shimano hab ich diese hier:
http://www.boutiquepechemer.com/canne-surfcasting/307-canne-surf-shimano-technium-bx.html

kann man bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen im Laden für ca 130€ kaufen. Der Blank ist im Vergleich zu der Competition X deutlich härter. Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach einer recht harten Rute mit einem großen Ringdurchmesser wegen dem Kraut


----------



## Ra.T (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hallo...,
sagen wir mal so rum, normalerweise machten die meisten Ruten bei mir immer nur eine Saison durch, dann fand ich immer irgendwas warum neue her mussten.

Das ist nun leider vorbei.

Den Klapprollenhalter habe ich mir um 10 cm nach unten gesetzt. Der saß mir etwas zu hoch, wäre mit einem Schraubrollenhalter nicht so einfach möglich gewesen. 
Ich klemm am Klapprollenhalter immer dicke Okuma Axeon II 80 dran und da wackelt nichts, weder beim Einwerfen noch beim Einholen. 
Die Ringe an der Rute sind sehr stabil und halten schon viel aus, das war für mich sehr wichtig, da ich diese Ruten immer an der Steinküste verwende (siehst du auch auf irgendwelchen Fotos hier von mir). Bei meiner Spro Rute hatte ich immer ein mulmiges Gefühl beim Aufheben, wenn mal wieder das Dreibein von einem Anbiss umgerissen wurde.
Boedchen schrieb, das es an einiger Erfahrung bedarf, diese Ruten richtig aufzuladen. Das stimmt auch, aber dann sind sie wie ein Pfeil an einem Bogen und wenn das Vorfach dann mindere Qualität hat ( oder die Schlagschnur), reisst dir alles schon auf dem ersten Meter weg.
Wenn du etwas fahren willst, komm vorbei und wirf mal bei mir ein paar Runden. 

Ich habe auch Grauvell und Spro hier, und mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, diese Ruten laden sich etwas träger auf, also mit weniger Spannung.

Shimano fischte ich nur eine Saison.
Von Grauvell gibts auch noch tolle Ruten zum doppelten Preis.
Spro hat auch noch gute Ruten, aber nur bis 200 gr und sind empfindlicher. 

Aber selbst mein 15 jähriger Angelkollege kann mit der Cormoran einwerfen, hab auch irgendwo von Ostern ein Foto, poste es mal noch, Bilder sagen ja mehr als Worte.

Hier mal 2 Fotos, wo man sieht wie er sich anstrengt, die Rute aufzuladen.
Der Junge hat eine sehr kräftige Statue und er bekommt sie kaum auf richtige Spannung.
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Q0VCU2c1SUwwcy0zajRoRl9Mc2ZIU0tnZ2JienNB
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=N3BUcVdYaXJwUm1kQ3EyQmxiczVfdWtkZVlPSDRR
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Stefan660 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Sportex Magnus turbo surf 425 habe ich, schön leicht und qualitativ sehr gut. Gibts für  ~180€ im Netz. Nur der Schieberollenhalter ist "anders" oder gewöhnungsbedürftig, hält aber bombig.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## brandungsteufel (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hi,

oh man da muss ma ja schön aufpassen das man bei auswerfen nicht den Adler macht, respekt  und wie ein Badestrand sieht das auch nicht aus.

Ich habe die Cormoran auch in der engeren Auswahl. Über 200g habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht. 

Die Sportex werde ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen.


Viele Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Ra.T (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe die Cormoran auch in der engeren Auswahl. Über 200g habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht.



Hallo...,
ich fische nur bis 175gr.
Der Junge hatte 150gr dran und seine eingesetzte Kraft kann man in seinem Gesicht erkennen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## brandungsteufel (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Meiner ist 1 Jahr jünger, aber den Gesichtsausdruck kenne ich gut 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Bisserkennung bei der Pro aus?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ra.T (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hallo...,
die Bisserkennung ist gleich wie bei jeder härteren Brandungsrute.
Kleine Fische siehst du bei Wind und Wellen nicht, größere schon.

Der eine Fisch bewegt sich halt beim Anbiss und der andere nicht.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Keyless (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Also ich Fische die Shimano Aero Technium Surf und dort kann ich dir mit 80%Sicherheit beim Biss/Erkennung sagen was da dran hängt.
 Kenne ja dein Budget nicht, aber die Comoran sind schon sehr gut für das Geld, nach oben ist natürlich immer noch Luft, aber ob das dann immer besser ist muss jeder für sich selber Entscheiden.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hi,

wie schon gesagt suche ich 2 Ruten die sich gut werfen lassen und dazu noch Bisse anzeigen. Einen Knüppel für extreme Wurfweiten brauche ich nicht, ist nach meiner Erfahrung auch nicht nötig. Ich möchte damit ja auch angeln und nicht Castingsport betreiben 

Die Shimano Aero Technium Surf kenne ich noch von früher, hat sich an der etwas in den letzten Jahren verändert, oder ist die seit Jahren die gleiche?

VG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Keyless (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Nee hat jetzt ne andere Farbe|supergri-blau.
 Den Vorgänger(die waren Gold) hab ich an meinen Bruder weitergereicht, sehr schöne Ruten aber dieser(in meinen Augen) unsägliche Fuji Rollenhalter war das grösste Manko.
 Die Bisserkennung ist wirklich sehr gut, ok wie du siehst bin ich etwas Shimano lastig. Ich will dir hier ja keine 300,- Ruten an die Backe labern. Ist halt immer ne Sache wie oft du die Dinger wirklich nutzt/nutzen willst. Den will ich haben Effekt lassen wir jetzt mal aussen vor:q.
 Lange rede , ich würde dir,so Geldlich ok., die (natürlich) Shimano Ultegras empehlen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Ich habe nichts gegen Shimano, habe selbst fast nur Shimano Rollen und würde die auch immer wieder kaufen. 

Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Baum1309 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hi,

die SATs von Shimano sind unbestritten klasse Ruten. Ein Kumpel von mir hat 2 von denen. Lassen sich gut werfen und auch die Bisserkennung passt. 
Das einzige was mich daran stört ist die Low Rider Beringung. Er hatte mal das Problem als wir zusammen los waren, und es Krautgang gab, das sich die Schnur am Spitzenring in dem ganzen Kraut festfuhr und nicht mehr eingeholt werden konnte. Er musste laufen Puhlen und das Blei hat sich am Grund festgesetzt. Ich konnte meine Ruten aber ohne Probleme weiter einholen und zum Schluss das Kraut wegmachen, obwohl ich eigentlich den Spitzenring der K-Guide von Comoran auch zu klein finde.
Deswegen bin ich kein Freund von der Low Rider Beringung.


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Ich weiss wovon du sprichts. Ich vor einigen Monaten mit Heavy Feederruten zum Brandungsangeln. War auch das letzte mal


----------



## Keyless (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Das mit dem Kraut stimmt, hatte ich Gestern wieder mal, da hilft nur puhlen(habe ich gestern reichlich)) -so blöde das auch is.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hi,

habe gesehen das es die Ultegra und die SAT für 260 € im Netz gibt. Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bei den Ruten?

VG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Keyless (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Der Unterschied ist Glaube ich nur der Blank (und die Farbe natürlich|supergri), kennst ja die Werbung geringerer Harzanteil dadurch viel besser blabla etc..
In der Praxis wirst du denke ich keinen Unterschied feststellen, man kann sich aber auch so einiges einreden.
Falsch wirst du mit beiden Rutenmodellen sicher nichts machen.
Gruss Ulf


----------



## doc040 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Moin,moin,eine gold färbende Technium? habe ich noch nicht gesehen,oder von gehört. Da ich welche hatte ist mir die Farbgebung ziemlich neu! Bisserkennung? Habt ihr schon grosse plattfische,von über 50cm, Dubletten ,grosse Dorsche 70cm+in der Brandung gehabt? Köhler,meerforellen? Aale von mehr als 70cm? Ist sehr schwierig zu bestimmen,bei Brandung noch schwieriger. Bisserkennung habe ich bei brettharten! Ruten auch bei monofil und kleinen fischen. Bretthart bedeutet für mich Century! 2teilig und keine world champion ,vercelly,skycaster oder surfleader! Eine cormoran blackstar,titanium surf mit 350gr.,ist weich!Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt! Also, 2 gleiche Ruten,2x gleiche Schnur,beide Ruten,je nach Witterung dicht zusammengestellt,verraten jeden biss! Meine eigene Meinung. Gross und Kleinschreibung und Rechtschreibfehler sind meinem Tablet und mir völlig egal


----------



## Keyless (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Die Goldenen sind nicht direkt die Vorgänger in der Hierachhie bei Shimano, können auch die Vorgänger der Ultegra sein, kümmer mich da nicht so drum. Sind halt die mit dem Fuji Schieberollenhalter und golden. Fische über, um 50cm + sind schon relativ selten hier in der Brandung, Doubletten kommen häufiger vor. Ich bin mit der Bisserkennung an den Ruten zufrieden , aber da hat ja wie immer im Leben jeder so seine Vorlieben.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Rusty (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Kurze Frage, wo ihr doch gerade über das Equipment und Wurfgewicht bei brandungsangeln diskutiert:

Ich habe noch nie in der Brandung geangelt, würde es aber gerne Mal an einem verlängerten Wochenende probieren. Da ich am Rhein öfters auf Barben im Hauptstrom gehe, habe ich zwei Feederruten wie folgt:

-Daiwa HF II 4,20m WG 150g / Fox Stratos 7000 /  14er Geflochtene 
-Daiwa HF II 3,90m WG 150g / Daiwa Black Widoe 5500 / 30er Mono

nutze hier am Rhein auch einen großen Tripod aus langen Fox Pole sticks der perfekt für die Brandung wäre...

Kann ich damit auch in der Brandung angeln - was denkt ihr?


----------



## brandungsteufel (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Klar kannst du auch mit Feederruten in die Brandung gehen. Wenn aber Kraut im Wasser ist kannste direkt wieder einpacken, das macht keinen Spass, besonders nicht bei den feinen Feederspitzen. Schwere Bleie lassen sich mit Feederrute auch nicht gut werfen. Bei guter Witterung kannste es aber Probieren.

Meine es gibt hier auch einen Thread, mit Feederrute in der Brandung oder so.


LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Rusty (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Danke für den Tip - ich schau da mal nach.

Nur als Richtwert - wieviel Gramm nimmt man normalerweise (gute Bedingungen)? Und muss man immer probieren so weit wie möglich zu werfen?

Sorry sind wahrschienlich totale Basics die ich hier frage - habe mich bisher nicht so intensiv mit Brandungsangeln beschäftigt #t


----------



## Baum1309 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*



Rusty schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip - ich schau da mal nach.
> 
> Nur als Richtwert - wieviel Gramm nimmt man normalerweise (gute Bedingungen)? Und muss man immer probieren so weit wie möglich zu werfen?
> 
> Sorry sind wahrschienlich totale Basics die ich hier frage - habe mich bisher nicht so intensiv mit Brandungsangeln beschäftigt #t


 
Das mit den Gewichten ist so eine Sache. Ich angel mit meinen Ruten immer mit 170g Bleien, liegt aber daran, dass ich damit am weitesten raus kommen. Ich würde eine Rute seit wie möglich rauswerfen und die 2. bei halber Distanz. Die erste Rute zupfst du immer mal wieder so ein paar Meter Richtung Ufer und irgendwann hast in der Regel die Fische gefunden, dann wirfst deine 2 Rute ungefähr auch dort hin, denn wo ein Fisch ist, sind in der Regel auch noch mehrere. Funkt bei Platten prima da Sie Standorttreu sind. Beim Dorsch musst halt immer mal wieder suchen. Geht aber nicht mir Krallenbleien.
Wenn du ne Starke Seitenströmung hast, kannst auch die Bleie weit nach links werfen und langsam nach rechts treiben lassen, geht aber nur, wenn du alleine am Strand bist und mit sogenannten Rollbleien mit Wirbel.
Und nochmal zum weit Werfen zurückzukommen, das hängt vom Strand und der Brandung ab. Ich hab schon Fische bei mind. 110m gefangen und manchmal schon in 40m. Schau dir deinen Strand an wo du angeln willst, in der Regel kannst du dort die Sandbänke sehen, auf die Rückseite von denen musst du kommen. Oder du findest dir Rinnen in den Sandbänken, da geht auch immer was


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Sehe, und mache ich auch so. Nicht der am weitesten wirft fängt auch am meisten. Man muss den Fisch suchen wie Baum1309 schon beschrieben hat.

Wenn du Glück hast gibt es bei dir Buhnen die du bei Ebbe begehen kannst. Dort habe ich oft gut gefangen, aber aufpassen man liegt auch schnell auf der Nase wenn man keinen sicheren Stand hat.

LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Rusty (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Hey Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tips #6 Das ist auf jeden Fall eine große Hilfe. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein Wochenende und einen guten Strand aussuchen und dann steht dem Experiment "fast Ahnungslos mit Feederruten in Brandung angeln" nichts mehr im wege :vik:

Ich werde berichten was dabei rausgekommen ist :q


----------



## brandungsteufel (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandunsgrute Empfehlungen*

Petri Heil 

Soviel kann man da nicht falsch machen. Der eine oder andere Fisch sollte drin sein. Halt dich nur an das 1 mal 1 des Brandungsangelns 

LG


----------

